# pH reply ASAP?



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

I forgot to monitor my reef tank for a couple days... I have an API test-kit, I did the test, but, when I went to compare colors, my card was gone from it's usual spot by my kit... my cleaning Lady must have thrown it out...
The test color on my pH is turquoise blue/diamond blue/ice blue like in the divider above, what is that in terms of pH? I need to add either acid or alkaline to my tank (I think target is emerald green)?... I won't be making it to the fish store until Wednesday... If memory serves, I'm low*H2*H2


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Looking at the card now, the greener it gets the higher your PH is, the yellower it looks the lower it is. You want a nice mix between the two


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank You! So would blue be good?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

sorry for the late reply as long as you have a greenish blue you are good that's sorta what mind looks like. I'd post a picture of the card but it wouldn't do you any good as the color wouldn't come out right on your monitor.


----------

